#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Catering voor Almere en omgeving

## Chhiwatmaroc

Wij verzorgen voor kleine feestjes, zoals geboortefeestjes, verjaardagen, familiebezoek etc. Heerlijke Marokkaanse gerechten. Bijvoorbeeld;
-Pizza's (minipizza ook mogelijk)
-Bastilla met vis
-Salades
-Kipschotels


U kunt ons via Facebook een bericht sturen of hier natuurlijk... :party:

----------


## actievooralibelkasmi

:boogjes:

----------

